# Obviouse Question



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

K here is a good question. I want to start a saltwater tank what are prefered fish to start with and steps to set up tank and stuff.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

easy enough question soon their will be a article up, here's a very good reading on beginner's for saltwater, explains everything and fish too! Clowns are very good beginner fish as canbe kept withlots of fish versus the YT damsel and blue damsel's...

http://www.reefcentral.com/modules.php?s=&name=Content&pa=showpage&pid=1

HTH
MP


----------



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

number one get advise lol.


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

MalawianPro said:


> easy enough question soon their will be a article up, here's a very good reading on beginner's for saltwater, explains everything and fish too! Clowns are very good beginner fish as canbe kept withlots of fish versus the YT damsel and blue damsel's...
> 
> http://www.reefcentral.com/modules.php?s=&name=Content&pa=showpage&pid=1
> 
> ...


Damn! That is a massive forum!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

o yea it is, nothing can compare! lol, but look at their list of sponsors! not sure how they got that big but it's cool for reefers. But FF can come close  FF is one of the more active forums, well before the big crash man hard to keep up on posts, i am sure it will get back up there again in not too long.


----------



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

off subject cmon need bit of help.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

ok, are you going marine? or reef? if your just doing marine, a good protein skimmer and water changes with powerheads is all you need, and have a HOB filterhandy in case u need to run carbon, let us know what tnak u wanna do and can go from there.


----------



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

some good starter fish are false perculas, damsels (more like devils), basslets, pseudochromis, gobies and cardinal fish.


----------



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

which are easyer to take care of and live fr a while but dont get to big.


----------



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

i woukd say easiest are damsels, but they usually dont get along with anything else, most of the fish that go under those categories are under 3 inches, and most fish live a long time. percula clowns are one of the most favorite fish and can live a decade (maybe more) the options are endless

check out liveaquaria.com to se some of the types available


----------

